# High Beam Issues



## gtijs (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a 2007 S6 with the xenon headlights. The car has no high beams whatsoever. Whether flashing or holding them there. The code in vag com is for high beam bulbs left and right even though i just changed the headlight bulbs and from my understanding, their is no separate high beam bulb. Cleared the codes but they come right back on the next start up. Could it be the ballast? igniter? Thanks for the help


----------

